
Interview with Ryan Dahl, Creator of Node.js - tim_sw
https://www.mappingthejourney.com/single-post/2017/08/31/episode-8-interview-with-ryan-dahl-creator-of-nodejs/
======
tim_sw
"... if you’re building a server, I can’t imagine using anything other than
Go... I think Node is not the best system to build a massive server web. I
would use Go for that. And honestly, that’s the reason why I left Node. It was
the realization that: oh, actually, this is not the best server-side system
ever."

~~~
olingern
I think there's the right tool for the right job, and that differs from person
to person. Not every application needs an elegant concurrency model, and not
every developer is ready to burdened with pointer management.

I think this is why Rails still exists, even after all the bad press it
received after Twitter moved away from it [1].

Node is a great stepping stone for newer developers to get exposure to
software development without having to learn a complex framework, .NET for
example. It's an incredibly flexible language where you can embrace functional
or object oriented programming.

Javascript can be a quagmire of a language at times, but once you learn to
properly wield it -- it becomes somewhat endearing. A butter knife that will
easily cut a steak, if you will.

[1] - [https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us/a/2011/twitter-
se...](https://blog.twitter.com/engineering/en_us/a/2011/twitter-search-is-
now-3x-faster.html)

------
olingern
Lots of respect for Ryan. His ideas brought about major changes (for the
better IMO) in both front-end and backend development.

It's hard to imagine a world without all of the tooling and frameworks that
Node has brought about, even if has added an extra layer of complexity -- i.e.
webpack.

